# did you have a mid-life crisis?



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

i'm close to fifty. i'm planning my MLC..i want it to be kinda sane, but epic..so no hookers and blow.

i am thinking of buying a big BMW or Triumph adventure style motorcycle and riding it across the country. it would be pretty simple to buy a bike on the east coast and fly in to ride it back. just get off the airplane with an Aerostitch suit and helmet and go.

or riding the Alcan highway..but i dont want to die via logging truck either.

what did you do? young 25 year old girlfriend? 

my wife wants me to ride that cabin to cabin thing in colorado..but her motivation is that it doesnt require a new spanking shiny motorcycle. haha.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I'm 53 and so far, no I haven't had a MLC. I think it happens more around age 40 though. I felt more like I was about to have one back then but never did. But I also never got married or had kids. I'm a full time kid at heart to begin with. I think being married with children at a young age may bring on a MLC more so. Feeling like you missed out on something. 

I say get that motorcycle and ride like the wind. :thumbsup:


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I prefer to have mini crisis every couple of weeks or so... far easier to manage

-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## 1mlc (Sep 7, 2015)

<<<<<<<< mlc, WHHHHHATTTT????? NO, I didn't have a MLC .

Wife would not go for a bike so I got the closest thing I could with four wheels. I don't drive it as much as I used to with a 13 year old son in A LOT of hockey but will keep it for a retirement toy.

Down the Roller Coaster at VIR!!


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

1mlc said:


> <<<<<<<< mlc, WHHHHHATTTT????? NO, I didn't have a MLC .
> 
> Wife would not go for a bike so I got the closest thing I could with four wheels. I don't drive it as much as I used to with a 13 year old son in A LOT of hockey but will keep it for a retirement toy.
> 
> Down the Roller Coaster at VIR!!


Exactly what I'm considering in the near future, a roadster but has nothing to do with MLC. The nest is getting empty so was talking with my wife about taking road trips to visit the kids and grand kids, she seems interested.


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

My wife and I are the same age, so we're sharing out mid life crises:

A skiing trip to Alaska
A new van for road trips
New CF bikes for the both of us.

I think we're coping okay.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Interesting question... I guess the short answer is, yes! The long answer is, it wasn't an affair but nearly became one and it almost cost me my marriage. We got through it and are better than ever. Whew! 

As for Roadsters... I've never been a Honda fan, but the S2K... Damn nice car!


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

Maybe a little bit? In the last 2 years I have gotten divorced after 22 years of marriage, picked up a KLR 650 and a Triumph Tiger Explorer for doing lots of road trips and camping off the beaten path, decided doing an Ironman and other distances of triathlon, marathon's, ultras, etc was a good idea and my girlfriend is 36, loving life!


----------



## Paulie_G (Feb 23, 2013)

I hate to say it but at 50 I think it's a last third crises!
51 here.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh yeah I forgot say, I am 47


----------



## Grok (Sep 4, 2015)

Turned 50 this year....MLC started around 38, it never ends!


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

I tell my wife that I'm on the verge of a late onset mid-life crisis (mid-life was a while back!).


----------



## ScarySlow (Dec 30, 2003)

At 54, no MLC for me. Can't afford it...


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

You guys crack me up with "midlife crisis" defined as "planned crazy vacation!" LOL

At age 53, I don't think I've ever had a midlife crisis. Probably (as someone mentioned above) because I've had a lot of smaller crises: married & divorced not once, not twice, but THREE times. (I'm on #4 now—and we're NOT married, and it's working beautifully, so we plan to keep it that way!)

I've worked on my own from home for nearly a decade, and had salaried jobs in an office (which I have now). I've raised one daughter (from marriage #1) through college and she turned out great...and now I'm on Family 2.0, with a 3-year-old son and 5-year-old daughter.

So on reflection, I don't think I've ever had TIME for a midlife crisis! LOL And I do think having a genuine MLC requires having a lot of time on your hands—because I think a hallmark of the MLC is boredom—when your life gets so effing dull you just want to shoot yourself...so you do something stupid/expensive/crazy instead. 

Scott

PS - Nice pics smithe68! I had a KLR for several years (put 16K miles on it), modded the hell out of it, armored it up, and did a 5,000-mile fall solo ride from West Virginia to Newfoundland & Labrador. It was AWESOME. Best trip I've ever taken in my life. (I hope I can do another one someday.) And the KLR was a fantastic bike. I sold it a few years ago when I bought a V-Strom 650...and now I regret it, and am planning to get another one.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Long time ago now, but I was in a foul cranky mood for no reason I could figure out, and finally it hit me that I was really upset that I was about to turn 30. Once I connected the dots, I was able to kind of let it go. 57 now, and I haven't had any similar crisis since then. Doesn't mean I haven't had some nice cars along the way, but those were fulfilling long term dreams, so to speak, not an impulse decision because of aging. Or at least that's what I tell myself.

Truth be told, when you start getting close to 60, there is no way getting around that time is not on your side. But that's life. No sense wasting time getting down about it. I'm just glad I can still ride. Lot's of people my age are infirm for one reason or other. Not me. I've still got it goin on.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

thanks for the entertaining responses.

MLC is just a way i can wrestle a motorcycle buy from my wife.. and just for fun.

track days!! nice S2000 above. here is my track buddy. 1981 911SC. i pretty much got it back to street config, since the car is worth so much now. i am lucky where i live. i've done some great tracks. Infineon, Thunderhill, Street of Willow, and Laguna Seca.


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

I dunno-all you guys with car fetishes baffle me. After a lifetime of riding bikes and motorcycles, I can't stand driving in a 4-wheeled cage. *Cars lean the wrong way! *(I find this revolting...LOL)

Scott


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I thought I was having an anti-midlife crisis.

I sold my $50,000 BMW and bought a Subaru Outback.
I lost 70 lbs. and started spending more time with my wife.
I went from 7 drinks a week to 1 drink a week.
I went from 0 days exercising a year to 3-4 days a week.
I started looking into selling our 5000 sf. house in the burbs and downsizing.
I started looking into ditching my high level corporate job for something simpler and less stressful.

Given that a mid-life crisis is about buying a sports car, partying more, and spending more on flash and bling, I thought I was making my wife proud with my anti-midlife-crisis. Apparently, though, these are all common midlife crisis activities...just without the 20-something mistress.

I can't win!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I just turned 50 and yet to have a MLC, but if I get it - I would go this route:


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Boomchakabowwow said:


> View attachment 1020800
> 
> 
> thanks for the entertaining responses.
> ...


Your wife is a smart gal. She's probably got a secret life insurance policy on you somewhere and she's encouraging you so she can collect early...


----------



## 1mlc (Sep 7, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> I just turned 50 and yet to have a MLC, but if I get it - I would go this route:


If you think toys and cars are expensive those are a different level 

But would be worth a go until your broke!!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

1mlc said:


> If you think toys and cars are expensive those are a different level
> 
> But would be worth a go until your broke!!


LOL - No doubt 1mlc! But which will you rather ride? LOL j/k ladies remember we're discussing MLC.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

SWriverstone said:


> PS - Nice pics smithe68! I had a KLR for several years (put 16K miles on it), modded the hell out of it, armored it up, and did a 5,000-mile fall solo ride from West Virginia to Newfoundland & Labrador. It was AWESOME. Best trip I've ever taken in my life. (I hope I can do another one someday.) And the KLR was a fantastic bike. I sold it a few years ago when I bought a V-Strom 650...and now I regret it, and am planning to get another one.


Thanks, there are days I like the KLR better than Tiger but I always miss the creature comforts of the Tiger when I am on the KLR. That sounds like an awesome ride, I would love to do something that long on either of my bikes with as little pavement as possible but time hasn't been on my side for that yet. I did get in about a 1000 miler last summer on the KLR, about half of it was unpaved, loved ever second of it! I think the V-Strom is a decent bike, and very reliable but, they seem to have no real character?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> I just turned 50 and yet to have a MLC, but if I get it - I would go this router:Attached Images Attached Images
> File Type: jpg mlc2.jpg (67.2 KB, 5 views)
> File Type: jpg MLC.jpg (71.0 KB, 5 views)


What route? Looking at beautiful woman via the net and dreaming?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> What route? Looking at beautiful woman via the net and dreaming?


LOL! I have to say, you got me there man!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> LOL! I have to say, you got me there man!


I think we are all guilty of that.


----------



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

I must be a procrastinator. I'm 52 and haven't had a MLC yet.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Certainly. I bought a motorcycle when I turned 40. Thought better of that, sold it, and spent the money on mountain bikes and skis. I'm 66 now and have mid-life crisis every time a new biking or skiing season comes around. 

Last night I leased a new Outback which covers my winter and summer crisis this year so I saved money. No, wait, I bought a Santa Cruz 5010 in June so there goes the savings.


----------



## Powereng (Sep 30, 2015)

Never had a mid life crisis that I can remember, though over 50 and I do enjoy my toys. I still like the 4 wheel type, they may lean the wrong way but they are fast..


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

Took up Skydiving at 44. A mistress would have been cheaper and take up less of my free time.


----------



## truffy (Oct 9, 2015)

My wife and I joke (kinda!) that I had my MLC around 40, when I decided it was time to have kids or never have them. We now have two lovely daughters aged 8 and 10.

But, then again, I did go a blow about 8 grand on two bikes this year (51)! :thumbsup:


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

I am only 60. I will let you know when I grow up.


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

I work on the basis that you should have a mid-life crisis at least every 5 years. I'm now 60, so if I have one right now, then I'll live to 120, its the undeniable logic of man-maths.

Must be due another, the Aston Martin will be 5 years old on Thursday ...


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

Nope, never had enough time for a crisis.

Steve Z


----------



## oldmxdog61u (Oct 15, 2015)

uh, why restrict yourself to an arbitrary period of life to have fun? I went back to Mtn bikes at 58 after a 20 year hiatus, and just picked up a road bike after a 35 year hiatus from racing criterions etc. in the phx area in the 70's with the Phoenix Wheelman (sheesh, now I feel old .
I raced MX as a kid thru my twenties, quit, then went back in my late 30's and finally quit two years ago. 
Meanwhile, went thru the Jet boat phase, still have a daily driver corvette, and have and always will have several motorcycles around. My favorites are vintage café bikes from Italy. 
Meanwhile, you are NEVER to old to experience something new. If that is a crisis, then bring it ON.


----------



## Gravityaholic (Aug 15, 2014)

Midlife crisis...I guess i'm right in the middle of it, being 51 I know i'm a little late but I've always been a late bloomer at everything. No car, motorcycle or divorce for me, moutainbiking is my midlife crisis change.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*Mid-Life Tragedy*

My mid-life occurred 10 years ago, at age 42. I was a homeless and broke meth addict dying from Congestive Heart Failure(CHF). Lying in my hospital bed - I told myself, "I can't be dying....I haven't even started living yet!" This epiphany sent me to rehab for my third and final time. Once I got out, I quickly gained 88 pounds. I went from being a sucked-up, 135 to a no-neck, pudgeball 223lbs(I'm only 5'6"). My 23 years of nonstop, being wired 24/7 took a huge toll on my health. Doc said if I don't get into a regular exercise routine....I'd be dead in 15 years.

My addiction began, when I was a Stockbroker. I did the meth so I could work for 14 hours straight, 6 days a week. In the beginning, I was making about 900 cold calls a day, to get new business. In three years, I was managing about $9million in client assets, and drawing 2% annually, as fees. Nearly everything I made, went up my nose. One of my clients was a convicted Mobster going to prison for drug trafficking. He wrote a final check for $950,000 for me to invest for him. I was sole Conservator for his assets. The addict in me spent all this guys money in four short years: I lavished myself with trips everywhere, owned exotic sports cars, did high-class hookers, bought-sold property, etc. I lost my Stockbrokers/Certified Financial Planner license when working no longer mattered to me. When all the money ran out - I was homeless and a petty criminal. That Mobster never knew he was flat broke, when he died in prison.

I hate smelly, monotone gyms. While hiking in the foothills of the Tyrolian Alps, I saw two Swiss Mountain Bikers blaze past us. It looked like insane fun. I told my doc I wanted to get into Mountain Biking. It took me nearly two years to get cleared for that activity, as the CHF whittled my lung capacity to that of a five-year-old. It was a long, steep climb getting my health back. But, since I had no job or driver license...I rode that Trek hardtail everywhere while job-hunting. My first job out of rehab was an absolutely humble one....spinning Pizza and twirling a curbside sign, for minimum wage. Having no car gave me a surprise - I lost most of the post-smoking and rehab weight I gained. Three short years after taking up cycling, I completed my first "Century"....a road 100-miler. Today, I ride 5-hour trail epics, with great anticipation. Now, the little things in life, are most valuable to me. My health is worth MORE than any material wealth accumulated. I no longer need to make that big $$$$$ and deal with all the life-shortening stress it brought. I take that back...I recently bought a Porsche SUV, simply because life is too short to be driving an uninspiring Honda....LOL

Thanks for hearing my story....


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

^^^group fist bump. 

High class hookers?! Damn. I've never even seen one in my vanilla life. Haha. 


Sent via Jedi mind trick.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Zachariah said:


> My mid-life occurred 10 years ago, at age 42. I was a homeless and broke meth addict dying from Congestive Heart Failure(CHF). Lying in my hospital bed - I told myself, "I can't be dying....I haven't even started living yet!" This epiphany sent me to rehab for my third and final time. Once I got out, I quickly gained 88 pounds. I went from being a sucked-up, 135 to a no-neck, pudgeball 223lbs(I'm only 5'6"). My 23 years of nonstop, being wired 24/7 took a huge toll on my health. Doc said if I don't get into a regular exercise routine....I'd be dead in 15 years.
> 
> My addiction began, when I was a Stockbroker. I did the meth so I could work for 14 hours straight, 6 days a week. In the beginning, I was making about 900 cold calls a day, to get new business. In three years, I was managing about $9million in client assets, and drawing 2% annually, as fees. Nearly everything I made, went up my nose. One of my clients was a convicted Mobster going to prison for drug trafficking. He wrote a final check for $950,000 for me to invest for him. I was sole Conservator for his assets. The addict in me spent all this guys money in four short years: I lavished myself with trips everywhere, owned exotic sports cars, did high-class hookers, bought-sold property, etc. I lost my Stockbrokers/Certified Financial Planner license when working no longer mattered to me. When all the money ran out - I was homeless and a petty criminal. That Mobster never knew he was flat broke, when he died in prison.
> 
> ...


It took a lot of courage to share your story. I'm inspired by it .


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

We had four kids, I haven't had time for a MLC yet. I'm hoping to squeeze one in soon though.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

one thing for sure..i am a happy mofo.

this MLC will be purely fabricated.. thanks for the fun responses.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't there's any planning for a MLC by definition but I digress.

I've had a few periods of feeling a bit lost or off course due to the passing of time and what comes with that (ex. aging children, death of family members, etc). I have not experienced any desire to stray from my family, but I always crave some new wheels (a Carrera would be nice) regardless of my frame of mind!


----------



## Joelybob (Oct 24, 2015)

Wow Zachariah, inspiring story! I'm still coming out of my midlife disaster, mountain biking being part of the cure. Ditto on the rehab and financial issues as well as a few health issues. A benefit of crashing and burning like we did is that you truly get to know yourself and examine your life to a depth many never will. 1 day at a time, keep the shiney side up unless you have it on camera, never stop recovering AKA growing. Well done Zachariah!


----------



## h82crash (Dec 24, 2009)

*Wow!*

Good for you, Zach!

Myself, I didn't really have a crisis. I got a nice cardiac stent to save my life a few years ago. Was riding about 40 miles a week and did not see it coming.

I did however get my dream car. Pretty fun.


----------



## the old fart (Oct 20, 2014)

Don't know if it's an MLC or that thing of never growing up but at the age of 40 I started with tattoos. First left arm then right arm and now covering my chest and back. 
I love riding bikes, talking about bikes, watching movies about bikes and playing with bikes. So last year (age 47) I build this kids bike.









Hit the local skatepark (steet) for some weeks and after watching tons of movies about dirtparks, (thought it could not be that difficult) and I decided to give it a go. 
yep, landed heavy on the head and after 4 months still having some sore neck. Ouch! :shocked:
still happily married and 5 months ago became a proud dad for the seccond time. Love the MLC or whatever you call it........ probably live


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I was a rock band roadie in San Francisco in the 'sixties before I got to be a well-known mountain biker in the 'seventies and 'eighties. Both pursuits got me plenty of travel and adventure and positive attention. I'm still stuck on the starter wife and my kid is not alienated. I'm an Army veteran (E-5, Honorable), and I have never been arrested.

I never felt like I missed out on anything and had to make up for lost time later in life. Hardly anyone gets a world class adventure, and I got two. I always felt like I got somebody else's share of good luck in addition to my own.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

^^You are a lucky guy Charlie. You were in the right places at the right times and hung with the right people. Congrats!

I think my crisis started on Monday night coming home from work in the sports car I bought 13 months ago, the wife thinks it started with getting the car. For the last 10+ years I was managing the premiere bike shop in NYC and then in the last few minutes of the day the owner called me down and said 'I'm letting you go.' 

I get it, NYC is a pricey place to run a business and bike shops aren't high margin ops and I was an expensive employee to have on staff but, ouch that's a tough thing to hear at a few months shy of 50. The next 90 minutes were a whirlwind of what now, whatever, fk everybody and everything and oh sht how am I gonna get my kids through the last year and a half of high school if I have to go back to an hourly job.

So I spent the day yesterday trying to think of what's next. All the while the wife butting in with 'so what do you want to do?' I don't have any idea really and if I hear it too many more times I'm gonna scream. I'm going to take a few days and work around the house, take a few rides while the kids are in school and the trails are quiet, ya know stay busy enough that the brain is engaged but put myself through a refresh cycle. Unfortunately it's been raining for the last 24 hours so riding is out today but that's ok because I didn't sleep a wink overnight...


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Still trying to have a midlife crisis. 

Me: Honey, let's just pack up and move to Colorado.
Wife: No. 

Me: Hey, honey, let's sell this house and move to Brevard. We'll be down to two kids at home and can get a nice place.
Wife: No.

Me: Okaayyy...let's change Christmas up a bit. Instead of huge family gatherings and thousands of dollars in presents, let's spend Christmas in Vail. The snow's great and I got us a free place to stay!
Wife: No.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

gravitylover said:


> ^^You are a lucky guy Charlie. You were in the right places at the right times and hung with the right people. Congrats!
> 
> I think my crisis started on Monday night coming home from work in the sports car I bought 13 months ago, the wife thinks it started with getting the car. For the last 10+ years I was managing the premiere bike shop in NYC and then in the last few minutes of the day the owner called me down and said 'I'm letting you go.'
> 
> ...


Good luck friend!!!

Sent via Jedi mind trick.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks boom...wow, feels like I'm gonna need it. Two nights now with little sleep and a modicum of frustration. Well at least the sun is out today so I can go for a slow, slippery ride after two straight days of rain.


----------



## lkfoster (Apr 2, 2004)

Nope, had all the flash cars in my 20s and 30s. Drive a Volvo now, though it does have over twice the HP of most of them and it is red.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

My wife won't allow it! >.<

-----------------------------------------------------------
-=snifff!!=- What's that you say?


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

I think I may be having one now. Could you guys do me a solid and give me some advice?


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Interested, but the bank account won't allow for one.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Fuzzle said:


> I think I may be having one now. Could you guys do me a solid and give me some advice?


Sell the house and kids and then fly around the country making love, smoking cigs, robbing banks etc.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Ericmopar said:


> Sell the house and kids and then fly around the country making love, smoking cigs, robbing banks etc.


I spend hours in front of the porsche dealership having impure thoughts of things unspeakable. Is this a MLC?


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

If it started recently then yes, if you've always been like that then grow up...  LOL


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I see a lot of different definitions of midlife crisis.
-Fulfill a lifetime dream before you get too old to enjoy it 
-Fulfill a lifetime toy purchase dream or three
-Wake up call to do something different: get healthy(physically or emotionally), get clean/sober, major life change that improves state of mind. (job or partner change)

I'd fall into the last category. All the tools I'd learned growing up in a house full of highly dysfuntional adults started failing me. Sh*t hit the fan when I was about 40 and I almost destroyed our marriage in the process. I went into counseling, my hub got sober, we went into counseling, worked our asses off at getting to the root of all our crap, and pulled out a major save. That was 15 year ago and we came out better than ever.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

formica said:


> I see a lot of different definitions of midlife crisis.
> -Fulfill a lifetime dream before you get too old to enjoy it
> -Fulfill a lifetime toy purchase dream or three
> -Wake up call to do something different: get healthy(physically or emotionally), get clean/sober, major life change that improves state of mind. (job or partner change)
> ...


Wow Formica! You're an amazing woman. We have some things in common but, I still have a few kinks to work out.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I believe that most so called mid life crisis is either your baggage finally catching up with you, or continuing to run away from it.


----------



## OldGringo (Oct 2, 2015)

formica said:


> I see a lot of different definitions of midlife crisis.
> -Fulfill a lifetime dream before you get too old to enjoy it
> -Fulfill a lifetime toy purchase dream or three
> -Wake up call to do something different: get healthy(physically or emotionally), get clean/sober, major life change that improves state of mind. (job or partner change)
> ...


Good for you and your husband. Most people choose easy, bail on their marriage & repeat the same pattern over and over. You chose hard and now get to enjoy the fruit of your labor...and if you have kids then you broke the chain and hopefully saved the next generation some pain.


----------



## MtnBkrBob (Aug 15, 2007)

At 50, we bought a 515hp/531tq Superfomance 427 AC Cobra. Figured that would put some zing back in life.

At 55, we bought a BMW R1200GS and rode across the Rockies (off road). 

What happens at 60?


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

dave54 said:


> I am only 60. I will let you know when I grow up.


Same here, late bloomer.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

Right in the middle of a MLC. Been going on for 2+ years. Career challenges (nightmare type pressure), travel for a living the last 15+ years, one child in college & the other 6 months away from HS graduation, relationship issues (friends, family & wife), herniated C5 & C7 a year ago followed by 6 busted ribs, found out today I may have tore both shoulder rotator cuffs during the fall/crash that caused the busted ribs, wife's last day of employment is in less than 30, and my brother died (45yrs old) this year. 

Yep, quite the MLC. Only posting up here because I'd love to give you all an update in 6 months to let you know how it turns out.  

P.S. my addiction remains cycling. Without the bicycle, I am somewhat of a basket case.


----------



## MtnBkrBob (Aug 15, 2007)

bingemtbr – hang in there buddy. Always light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## bbpathfinder (Mar 26, 2014)

I did it all backwards-MLC when I was 25. 
Then-
Mustang, Vette,Porsche= yes.
Partied 5x week=yes.
Tall blond=yes
stumpjumper h/t=yes

Now- 
4dr
two or three drinks on Sat nite
wife 20plus years -5'3 brown hair
still ride [new] Stumpjumper h/tail

Couldn't be happier


----------



## JbernardDanville (Dec 25, 2014)

Well, I'm only 35 so I probably am not even allowed in this section but since I am I figured I'd post a note...best wishes to those struggling right now and it was hella funny reading all the others. I just turned the ripe age of 35 and hope to have one of the funny crisis similar to those posted (should one occur). Right now to fend of a potential crisis I focus on staying calm, not let the stress wear me down and remembering to enjoy life and the great things I have...married (1st wife that's super hot and awesome), twin 4 year old boys, a 5 year old boy, two labs and a mortgage. Coincidentally, depending on the day, those are the stresses as well - hahah. Riding early Saturday and Sunday mornings is a great release and staying healthy and in shape I've learned is key. With this I'll hopefully avoid a MLC. 

Ps. Three of the guys I ride with weekly are a little over 50 and smoke my ass both up the trails and down. When I grow up I hope to be as fast as them!


----------



## Jpcannavo (Sep 4, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> What route? Looking at beautiful woman via the net and dreaming?


Who said anything about dreaming? 
In my case I've done things sort of inside out. Married at age 49 after an extended bachelorhood. Now 55 with awesome wife and little ones, riding/working out 5-6 days/week and in the best shape of my life - loving my decision to leave NYC for CO 3 years ago to enjoy a different lifestyle. What I fear, though, is an old age crisis where the realities of a late start settling down catch up to me. But for now, living life as if a bit younger. By the way, seriously considering Fox Titan for my more aggressive rides, you can definitely have late-life cardio and strength- but your bones will painfully remind you of ÿour true age!


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

bingemtbr said:


> Right in the middle of a MLC. Been going on for 2+ years. Career challenges (nightmare type pressure), travel for a living the last 15+ years, one child in college & the other 6 months away from HS graduation, relationship issues (friends, family & wife), herniated C5 & C7 a year ago followed by 6 busted ribs, found out today I may have tore both shoulder rotator cuffs during the fall/crash that caused the busted ribs, wife's last day of employment is in less than 30, and my brother died (45yrs old) this year.
> 
> Yep, quite the MLC. Only posting up here because I'd love to give you all an update in 6 months to let you know how it turns out.
> 
> P.S. my addiction remains cycling. Without the bicycle, I am somewhat of a basket case.


May not be MLC. Just a rough patch. You'll get through it.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Some deep thoughts, by Fuzzle

I may be repeating a lot of what Formica said so bare with me. IMHO a MLC is just life circumstances that can happen at any age brought about by trauma, anxiety and stress. I know this for a fact because of personal experience. It can hit you no matter what your sex or age is. I agree much of it is when issues from our past start to emerge from our subconscious and slap you in the face. Then we realize we can no longer run and hide. So that's when one should seek help. I had trauma from childhood and challenges later in life. Facing and accepting reality was the most painful thing I ever have had to endure. I fought hard and still am. Yes, I could have went down what appears to the the easy way which is denial. This can lead to self destruction and leaving loved ones behind because denial causes a constant state of depression and anxiety. It's never a solution if you have something worth saving. Changes can be good especially if you made wrong choices or have grown apart from your spouse.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Fuzzle said:


> Some deep thoughts, by Fuzzle
> 
> I may be repeating a lot of what Formica said so bare with me. IMHO a MLC is just life circumstances that can happen at any age brought about by trauma, anxiety and stress. I know this for a fact because of personal experience. It can hit you no matter what your sex or age is. I agree much of it is when issues from our past start to emerge from our subconscious and slap you in the face. Then we realize we can no longer run and hide. So that's when one should seek help. I had trauma from childhood and challenges later in life. Facing and accepting reality was the most painful thing I ever have had to endure. I fought hard and still am. Yes, I could have went down what appears to the the easy way which is denial. This can lead to self destruction and leaving loved ones behind because denial causes a constant state of depression and anxiety. It's never a solution if you have something worth saving. Changes can be good especially if you made wrong choices or have grown apart from your spouse.


Yep.
So, does this mean you went and bought the Porsche?


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Ericmopar said:


> Yep.
> So, does this mean you went and bought the Porsche?


Of course I did!


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Fuzzle gettin' all deep.


----------



## BR46 (Nov 15, 2015)

I have been living my mid-life crisis my whole life.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Being injured and unable to ride (roughly 4+ weeks) was like a mid life crisis...

Just as summer was hitting too. 4 weeks of railing and bombing I'll never get back =(

:bwhahahahahha:

________________________________________________
Ho, Ho, Ho!! And now you're broke...


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Okay now I'm having one. 
Lately I've been suffering from acne, sleeplessness and a sex drive that has gone up exponentially. 
I thought this part of my life was supposed to be over.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

I didn't but my ex-wife did. 

It was the single best thing to ever happen to me.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

I started touring. I bought a bike with S&S couplers and have been flying to different countries to ride.

My goal is ten trips - when I bought it I rationalized that the cost of the S&S couplers and luggage would pay for itself over that many flights. In reality, it paid for itself in two trips, because it is F-ING EXPENSIVE to fly from northern Europe to New Zealand.

So far, this bike has been in 11 countries on 3 continents over four trips. I want to ride in every continent except Antarctica. We'll see what happens.


----------



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

schnee said:


> So far, this bike has been in 11 countries on 3 continents over four trips. I want to ride in every continent except Antarctica. We'll see what happens.


That sounds awesome. Hope to see some trip reports.:thumbsup:


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

How about a Whole Life Crisis...
Never needed a mid life crisis cause I never stopped havin fun.
No kids and waiting til 53 to marry my soul mate and riding partner doesn't hurt either.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

This goes back to my first post in this thread - I've been unemployed now for a little over two months and have an interview for a job I really want on Tuesday. They are flying me out to their HQ so we can meet and talk in person after the series of phone interviews. All of a sudden this morning I started getting butterflies and feeling weird (scared?). How many of you have had a forced career change and how did you handle it? FWIW I feel pretty sure that I will be getting the job based on a few things that were said in those phone calls.


----------



## lkfoster (Apr 2, 2004)

gravitylover said:


> This goes back to my first post in this thread - I've been unemployed now for a little over two months and have an interview for a job I really want on Tuesday. They are flying me out to their HQ so we can meet and talk in person after the series of phone interviews. All of a sudden this morning I started getting butterflies and feeling weird (scared?). How many of you have had a forced career change and how did you handle it? FWIW I feel pretty sure that I will be getting the job based on a few things that were said in those phone calls.


I went through much the same thing, out of the blue change in situation. You just take one day at a time, tomorrow everything can change again for the better. Riding helps with the head.

Good luck with the interview.


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

gravitylover said:


> FWIW I feel pretty sure that I will be getting the job based on a few things that were said in those phone calls.


Hard to give advice when we don't know each other, but I've interviewed hundreds of people for jobs, and I'd say be yourself, be professional, be confident, but don't give them the impression that you think you have the job before you start, some interviewers don't like that.

And good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

gravitylover said:


> This goes back to my first post in this thread - I've been unemployed now for a little over two months and have an interview for a job I really want on Tuesday. They are flying me out to their HQ so we can meet and talk in person after the series of phone interviews. All of a sudden this morning I started getting butterflies and feeling weird (scared?). How many of you have had a forced career change and how did you handle it? FWIW I feel pretty sure that I will be getting the job based on a few things that were said in those phone calls.


Similar thing happened to us in 2009(age 44). Laid off from job I hated, my wife and I decided to purchase a marina. We worked on the purchase for months only to be scared poopless the night before we made our offer. That night we did a lot of thinking and decided that we would low ball the offer to let us off the hook. Then we would buy a new sailboat and go long term cruising.

Well, they did not reject our offer which made us really scared so we pulled our offer. I started a new job, we purchased a boat and moved aboard full time. In 2014 we quit our jobs and headed out. We returned home last May with the opportunity to purchase some very nice land and build our dream home. So we parked the boat and spent 3 months riding at Kingdom Trails. We are back living on the boat and both working full time again. The boat is for sale and we will be buying our land soon. We have 4 trips planned for KT this year and just bought two new fatbikes.

Luckily our MLC occurred at the same time!

You can see our travel blog at TKRonaBoat - Blog


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks guys. I have a feeling that the drive from the airport to their office is going to feel like time is crawling.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

gravitylover said:


> This goes back to my first post in this thread - I've been unemployed now for a little over two months and have an interview for a job I really want on Tuesday. They are flying me out to their HQ so we can meet and talk in person after the series of phone interviews. All of a sudden this morning I started getting butterflies and feeling weird (scared?). How many of you have had a forced career change and how did you handle it? FWIW I feel pretty sure that I will be getting the job based on a few things that were said in those phone calls.


I had to make a career change. I'm now in sales so I can set my own hours however, I still have to sometimes follow certain rules which has been something I haven't done for over 20 years. Just say to yourself I'm not going to let anyone intimidate me. In the interview say to yourself they should be lucky to have me. I always just talk to people like they are my friends so I can relax no matter who they are. I don't think of anymore as a person who is above me because they are my boss or in positions of power etc... Don'worry about the butterflies 😌.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Everything went very well, well other than my flight was delayed for hours and I arrived just a few minutes before they were ready to leave for the day. They stayed late, we talked about the company and they showed me around the facility then we went to dinner and talked for a few hours. The whole time the pres kept saying things like ' this will be yours, this will be what you will be using, etc.' It really made me feel like they have already decided I have the job. I had an early flight out the next day so had to leave around 6:30am but the pres came out to meet me for breakfast at 6 to give me a final shakedown and then told me that they are interviewing one more person next week. I should hear what's what Wed or Thurs afternoon.


----------



## Thomapa1 (Jan 7, 2016)

I don't see it as a crisis at all!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

At 70 I'm hoping I'll have a mid-life crisis.

Imagine, another 70 years...


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

gravitylover said:


> This goes back to my first post in this thread - I've been unemployed now for a little over two months and have an interview for a job I really want on Tuesday. They are flying me out to their HQ so we can meet and talk in person after the series of phone interviews. All of a sudden this morning I started getting butterflies and feeling weird (scared?). How many of you have had a forced career change and how did you handle it? FWIW I feel pretty sure that I will be getting the job based on a few things that were said in those phone calls.


At thirty five I got married, picking up two little kids in the bargain, moved to a different town, bought my first house, changed careers, went back to college and started into the health care field from scratch.

Fifteen years later I'm still madly in love with my bride, one of "my kids" turned twenty today, and I'm still working in health care. We recently moved to the PNW and I am living the pre-retirment dream of skiing and riding.

I think folks stay too long in a career, milking it for all it's worth, which makes the inevitable career change much more difficult. It makes more sense to plan for career obsolescence/burnout, we live a lot longer these days and playing hard costs money!

In ten years I'm going to be teaching in higher education and seeing patients part-time. In twenty years I'll be traveling more, working as a locum, and spending time with extended family. In thirty years, well, I hope to be riding and skiing, and of course watching lots of sunrises and sunsets with my sweety


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Thomapa1 said:


> I don't see it as a crisis at all!
> View attachment 1050190
> 
> 
> View attachment 1050191


A car?

Well, if buying a vehicle is a mid life crisis, you should at least get one that's practical. Here's mine:


----------



## bgfthntr (May 18, 2009)

Close enough to a MLC, but it's really my wife's but I drive it like a rock-star. :thumbsup:


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

robinhood2894 said:


> I prefer to have mini crisis every couple of weeks or so... far easier to manage


 I am with you brother.


----------



## always_last (Jun 7, 2012)

I had my MLC at 29, staring 30 in the face and wondering what I wanted to do for the rest of my life. I had been working as an engineer for 8 years and couldn't see myself doing it for 8, 20, 30 years more. No offense to any other engineers here but I found the stereotypes to be largely true, at least where i was employed. I worked with smart guys, but not very interesting or creative and all they talked about was playing golf. So I quit, with no other job lined up. Spent the summer working as a bike mechanic which to this day remains the best job i ever had.

Went back to grad school for architecture. Moved cities, new friends, and started working my way back up through the ranks in this new career. Got married at 40 and finally felt like things were on the right track, then the 2008 recession hit and I got laid off along with thousands of other architects in my area. This profession was no longer an option for me. And I was mad, really, really mad. But I found my way into a related field that is more technically based and I've been doing well. And now have a 6 yo daughter who I love dearly.

And guess what I did this week? I applied for an engineering job at the company I left 20 years ago because it makes sense now at age 49.

Life is strange, and fun. And one thing always there was cycling.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

always_last said:


> I had my MLC at 29, staring 30 in the face and wondering what I wanted to do for the rest of my life. I had been working as an engineer for 8 years and couldn't see myself doing it for 8, 20, 30 years more. No offense to any other engineers here but I found the stereotypes to be largely true, at least where i was employed. I worked with smart guys, but not very interesting or creative and all they talked about was playing golf. So I quit, with no other job lined up. Spent the summer working as a bike mechanic which to this day remains the best job i ever had.
> 
> Went back to grad school for architecture. Moved cities, new friends, and started working my way back up through the ranks in this new career. Got married at 40 and finally felt like things were on the right track, then the 2008 recession hit and I got laid off along with thousands of other architects in my area. This profession was no longer an option for me. And I was mad, really, really mad. But I found my way into a related field that is more technically based and I've been doing well. And now have a 6 yo daughter who I love dearly.
> 
> ...


I was an urban planner, I hated the profession, so when I got married at thirty five (first and only time) I went back to be a nurse practitioner. I wanted a better paying job with more "giving back". sixteen years years later, kids grown, still working in the same profession, and I can easily see doing it another fifteen years.

Thirty years ago my future adult life would not have made sense to me, but looking back I think it's worked out pretty good 

My wife retired after working as an engineer for twenty five years. She also went back to school to be a nurse practitioner, she's now three years post graduation and she enjoys the job, works part-time, and she'll probably continue to do it for years to come.

I think my mid life crisis may have been when I got married and started raising kids other than myself.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

As I get older I want less stuff. Just like Georhge Carlin talked about in _A Place for My Stuff_. He said "Have you ever noticed that their stuff is **** and your **** is stuff?"

I don't know if I ever had a real MLC since I'm alway in crises :lol:.


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

I would say no MLC but my mates would probably say I have been having one since I was a teenager..but I guess we all have different versions of what one is.

I would say I am lucky, no mortgage, no kids and no wife and they all can stress you out in different ways.. funny thing is I did the fast car thing when I was young but now have no car at all.. I travel a lot now and use that as my mode of relaxation and my previous partners have all been between 20-30 years younger than me and that really helps to keep the mind, body and soul in focus as much of what and who they are is nice and refreshing and keeps me on my toes.

Over the years (I have worked as a sports-person & psychologist for most of them) I have learnt how to manage both life and stress and on a 1-10 scale then I am defo in the 1-2 ballpark and run like mad from stressful people and stressful equations so maybe I will get mine when I am about 75 as if I do, then I know I will have about another 20-30 years to go and get over it.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2016)

@ 59 no mcl here, mainly due to not having reached mid life yet..


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2016)

MtnBkrBob said:


> At 50, we bought a 515hp/531tq Superfomance 427 AC Cobra. Figured that would put some zing back in life.
> 
> At 55, we bought a BMW R1200GS and rode across the Rockies (off road).
> 
> What happens at 60?


 You can only go one of two ways at this point, Polaris Sling Shot (3-wheels), or motorized unicycle (1 wheel). It's the law of averages and it's inescapable.

I had Harleys in my 20s-30s and an adventure touring bike in my 40s. My midlife crisis is finding something this year to replace my 33 year military career, selling my road bike for a recumbent because my shoulders are shot and ruck marching the National Guard Marathon. I had planned on competing in the Gravel Worlds (actually just trying to finish), but shoulder surgery last year and arthritis have forced that can to get kicked down the road. I'm hoping to get it done next year but that depends on finding a job that allows me to ride in/out.

To the first post, the hookers and blow should probably wait until you hit 70


----------



## Professor9 (Jul 6, 2016)

New guy from Pittsburgh here. Mid-life crisis after another. 
Hockey, hunting, shooting, reloading and now biking. What's next?

Bought a Venzo Scud and just getting my toes in the water. 

Prof


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

Edit: too long of an old man story, ha


----------

